

What Do Pinterest,Venmo,Gogobot and PersonalCapital Have in Common? Mobile Growth - austinahay

Pretty awesome meetups on mobile growth are beginning to spread around the bay. I was at one hosted by Branch @ Pinterest last night. It was incredible. Anyone else know of good insights on growing your app? Or good resources to reference?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soundcloud.com&#x2F;branchmetrics&#x2F;building-companies-smart-people-great-ideas-arent-enough
======
timhargis
Here's are a few great videos I've watched -

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nDcQLhUVZk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nDcQLhUVZk)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=25&v=n_yHZ_vKjno](https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=25&v=n_yHZ_vKjno)

